
China Sends Message to Trump Through Stock Market - hgsyndrome
https://medium.com/behind-the-great-wall/china-sends-message-to-trump-through-stock-market-a4f8fea93c35
======
Grakel
The CCP should make its propaganda slightly more subtle.

